# Do i need a boat to catch fish.



## hricky2 (Apr 13, 2008)

Now my second try out in florida and zero fish again.. Tried twin hills park in crestview nothing here at all not even a nibble.. Worms on corks, shrimp on the bottom..

Tried anderson pond after that.. 1 small shellcracker. He was more like bait..

Tried buck pond later this evening. Few bites but didnt catch anything.

At this point i am about to give up all together. I can understand slow. But not nothing at all. Expically when i see other posting up that they caught 30 here 40 here.. But they all have boats. There has to be a place that i can go without a boat. OR maybe someone with a boat will be kind enough to let me join them..


----------

